
The culture war comes for Dr. Seuss - Varcht
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/the-culture-war-comes-for-dr-seuss/article/2636024
======
DrScump
Sample quote: "Dr. Seuss is a bit of a cliché, a tired and worn ambassador for
children's literature. … Dr. Seuss's illustrations are steeped in racist
propaganda, caricatures, and harmful stereotypes."

